# Help Madison win a contest :)



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fb ... =3&theater

Long shot but we are in third and I just find it amusing that my dog has a shot to beat all the human babies  If anyone could like the picture on Facebook. I'd really appriciate it!! Comment and let me know you did so I can thank everyone!!! <3


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Done  Great photo!


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks! We do lots of contest, but we havent been this close in one where it is human/pet and we are the ONLY pet  Feel free to share the picture is anyone likes to so others can help us out


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Liked it! such a cute photo!! :lol:


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Super adorable! I voted


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!! We really appriciate it! We are only down by 35 votes


----------

